# My New Grand Seiko Hi-Beat (SBGH001)



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

I found this watch at a really good sale price at an official AD and couldn't pass it up, even though it's similar in basic appearance to my Snowflake - the silver sunburst dial is quite different though, it's stainless steel (which I honestly prefer even though the GS titanium is nice) and I do like the case shape of this piece more.

I'm very pleased with it so far, timekeeping is very good at +1 S/D, and I really like the understated but still very attractive dial (which again is hard to capture with a camera, I'm not very happy with this set).


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

Congratulations! I've always thought that the SBGH001 was a beautiful watch. Wear it in good health.

Jeff


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

Quite lovely indeed. 

On a side note, what is it about Grand Seiko where one is simply not enough? I got my first one on Friday and I am already thinking I need a quartz model to be my daily "beater".


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

TJMike said:


> Quite lovely indeed.
> 
> On a side note, what is it about Grand Seiko where one is simply not enough? I got my first one on Friday and I am already thinking I need a quartz model to be my daily "beater".


It's bad ... I now have six, which is crazy really. I can make an argument for all of them ... just (and it helps getting a really good deal - makes my man maths easier!).

(I can highly recommend a GS quartz by the way - I love my SBGX063, never thought I'd say that about a quartz piece, but the build quality is fantastic for the money, and the accuracy is amazing and very convenient - three months on mine is still absolutely bang on to the second.)


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Andy Garton…single-handedly keeping Seiko UK's sales reps in the luxury to which they’re accustomed.


----------



## bjarnetv (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats!
Not as flashy as the snowflake but far more coherent and elegant in my _biased_ opinion 
I've been wearing mine virtually non stop since september and it still feels perfect, even covered in hairlines.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Well played Sir! Lovely addition - from the Jura sale I take it? Must admit I had a very long hard look at the GMT, but managed to restrain myself as I really don't want another black dial at the moment... glad you (presumably) nabbed this one before I got a look in... :-d Wear it in the best of health


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent choice. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

This is gorgeous!! Question for the GS experts... This is a watch I have always been curious about pulling the trigger on. What, if any, are the additional service requirements for the high beat movement? 

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

hywaychyle said:


> This is gorgeous!! Question for the GS experts... This is a watch I have always been curious about pulling the trigger on. What, if any, are the additional service requirements for the high beat movement?


There are no additional requirements - the latest generation of GS hi-beat movements use a special alloy ("Spron"), which is more durable and so offsets the normal effect of a hi-beat movement creating more wear.


----------



## hywaychyle (Mar 13, 2015)

AndyGarton said:


> There are no additional requirements - the latest generation of GS hi-beat movements use a special alloy ("Spron"), which is more durable and so offsets the normal effect of a hi-beat movement creating more wear.


Very cool and thanks for the quick response/info!!

Sent from my S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

AndyGarton said:


> There are no additional requirements - the latest generation of GS hi-beat movements use a special alloy ("Spron"), which is more durable and so offsets the normal effect of a hi-beat movement creating more wear.


So say Seiko, but hard data on this is scarce/ unavailable. Perhaps we should consider starting a poll. I almost pulled the trigger on the SBGH001 a few years ago but this exact same argument dissuaded me from doing so. Nevertheless it's a magnificent looking piece.

Congratulations OP. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful piece indeed! I actually prefer this as well to the Snowflake. Enjoy!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

T1meout said:


> So say Seiko, but hard data on this is scarce/ unavailable. Perhaps we should consider starting a poll. I almost pulled the trigger on the SBGH001 a few years ago but this exact same argument dissuaded me from doing so. Nevertheless it's a magnificent looking piece.


It doesn't mean much really but for what it's worth my H001 was built in August 2013, so had clearly sat with the dealer (or GS) for some time, albeit probably not running (which in itself can not be ideal though of course). On my timegrapher though it still shows very good health and accuracy, so I'm not anticipating a service requirement any time soon.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome watch! That's a good looking Hi-beat!


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Group shot of your 6 GS please! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Group shot of your 6 GS please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I second that!


----------



## justwatches (Dec 8, 2014)

Brilliant choice. The GS has and is a great watch to have. You will enjoy this piece.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Any thoughts on a blue ostrich strap with this piece? I'm a bracelet man really, but quite like the way this works with the blue seconds hand and Hi-Beat text:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It looks splendid.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

AndyGarton said:


> Any thoughts on a blue ostrich strap with this piece? I'm a bracelet man really, but quite like the way this works with the blue seconds hand and Hi-Beat text:


Looks great. Then again I'm a strap guy. Always thought the bracelet brings too much shine to the entire package which detract from the focal point away from the case, dial, hands.

BTW, amazing photo in OP. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tempusfugit861 (Jan 2, 2017)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

It's certainly a beautiful watch.


----------



## horacle (Jan 8, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

Beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

